# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  فتاوي المرأة المسلمة هل الافضل للحامل ان تصوم ام ان تفطر؟

## أمين المكتبة

ينبغي أن يعلم أن الفطر للحامل يكون جائزا ، وواجبا ، وحراما :

فيجوز لها الفطر إذا كان الصوم يشق عليها ، ولا يضرها .

ويجب عليها إذا ترتب على صيامها ضرر عليها أو على جنينها .

ويحرم عليها إذا كان لا يلحقها بالصوم مشقة .

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :

( المرأة الحامل لا تخلو من حالين :


فتاوي المرأة المسلمة هل الافضل للحامل ان تصوم ام ان تفطر؟



للمتابعة إضغط هنا


إحداهما : 

أن تكون قوية نشيطة لا يلحقها في الصوم مشقة ولا تأثير على جنينها ، 

فهذه المرأة يجب عليها أن تصوم ،

 لأنه لا عذر لها في ترك الصيام .

للمتابعة إضغط هنا

تابعي كل ما هو مفيد لكِ  و لأسرتكِ

 دعواتكم بصلاح الحال

اتمني الاستفادة للجميع ..

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## kura

شكرا لك أخي الغالي

----------


## ميرا محمد

اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد في الاولين وفي الاخرين وفي الملا الاعلي الي يوم الدين

----------

